# "pin up" FOTD's & dia de los muertos!



## olddcassettes (Oct 21, 2009)

wow since specktras been down i do nottttttttttttt remember crap i used on these looks! so just "enjoy" the pics (i hope!) haha =) 

vvvv  more natural and simple







dia de los muertos - day of the dead











vvvv creds to myeyeshadowisodd & marilyn mansons music vid! kinda pin up-ish















& finally, a bad quality vampire-ish look!






phew, done.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 21, 2009)

love, love, love it!

I really love the day of the dead face. Especially how the green eye and your red hair are a punch of color!


----------



## chynegal (Oct 21, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, these are all fantastic!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you for looking! =]


----------



## makeupmami (Oct 22, 2009)

ahh!! i luv all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n ur so gorgeous!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 22, 2009)

love them all! You are very talented! and i absolutely LOVE your hair.


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 22, 2009)

The sugar skull face is just AMAZING! Seriously, everything is blended beautifully and applied so neat and perfect! The others are great as well, though!


----------



## olddcassettes (Oct 22, 2009)

thank you very very very much! im glad you guys liked it!


----------



## Jennifer*** (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, just...wow!  Your sugar skull is absolutely beautiful!  I've tried to do them before, but I could never get them as neat as you made it.  The web on the forehead is just perfect.  And I love your hair color, just stunning!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 10, 2009)

i tried that dia de los muertos look from sara victor and it turned out craptastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you on the other hand rocked that shizz. hot hot hot!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the 3rd and 4th pictures! It looks so awesome


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 11, 2009)

Already commented on this thread but I was wondering how you got your hair like that in the first pic?? I absolutely love it but have no idea how to get that look.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 11, 2009)

loves it! Especially the day of the dead and the pin up! Fab job lady!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the green that you used in the DdlM look.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow I wish I could have had you around when Halloween came to do up my face. You have amazing skills!


----------

